# Full Sheet Pans in Carbon Steel



## coxhaus (Feb 5, 2022)

Do they make full sheet pans in carbon steel? Are would that be a pizza pan. I was thinking for roasting bones it might be nice. We also roast Tator tots, Bussel sprouts, and lots of other things. They might roast better on steel. I would want a pan I can season so it does not rust.

What do you think? Would it be too heavy? Would a smaller size be better?

I have an All-Clad roasting pan I use for turkeys and such but stainless steel is a lot of trouble to clean.


----------



## rmrf (Feb 5, 2022)

I would be interested in half sheets in carbon steel as well...

I once bought half sheets in SS but they were too thin and warped terribly. 

Helen Rennie recommends "seasoning" your Al sheet pans. I'm seasoning my sheets pans, but I haven't seen a large difference in performance. I bake bread and pizza on half sheets and I've noticed slightly better browning on the bottom, but it isn't dramatic.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 5, 2022)

I haven't seen sheet pans but for sure there are carbon roasting pans.


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 5, 2022)

Do they make Chicago square pizza pans that would work?


----------



## stringer (Feb 5, 2022)

coxhaus said:


> Do they make Chicago square pizza pans that would work?


What about something like this? Disclaimer: I haven't used one and I get no money if you click the link but damn @coxhaus now I probably need one too









de Buyer Mineral B Oval Roasting Pan


Unlike nonstick pans that need to be replaced every year or two as their coating wears off, carbon-steel pans are designed for the long haul and actually become more nonstick over time. This durable roasting pan from French company de Buyer's Mineral B line is thicker than other brands and can...




store.177milkstreet.com


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 5, 2022)

Yea it might work if it was bigger. I think my cast iron is the same size. I think they make a 17 inch one. 

I can't find it if they make a 17 inch. A 17 inch cast iron would be too heavy for me.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 5, 2022)

@coxhaus ya know I'm gonna sneak in something from Made In.  









Roasting Pan - Carbon Steel | Made In


The roasting pan designed for everyday use. Crafted of durable carbon steel that only gets better with age. Add our Roasting Pan to your kitchen arsenal now.



madeincookware.com


----------



## Zyxtmurf (Feb 5, 2022)

Looks like Matfer Bourgeat’s Blue Steel Baking Sheet might fit the bill?


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 5, 2022)

Zyxtmurf said:


> Looks like Matfer Bourgeat’s Blue Steel Baking Sheet might fit the bill?


Something like this?
Amazon.com: Matfer 455001 Blue Steel Oven Baking Sheet With Straight Edges, Black: Home & Kitchen

I need a certain amount of lip to keep from starting a grease fire roasting bones. Do you think the lip will be high enough to be safe roasting bones?


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 5, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> @coxhaus ya know I'm gonna sneak in something from Made In.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am thinking the lip is too high if I have a choice. But it would work.


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 5, 2022)

What about a Paella pan. I would need to measure my gas grill and my oven.
Shop 22 Inch Pata Negra Paella Pan Online | La Tienda

This one is a lot cheaper and only 2 inches smaller
Shop 18 Inch Pata Negra Paella Pan Online | La Tienda


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 5, 2022)

coxhaus said:


> I am thinking the lip is too high if I have a choice. But it would work.



A video to give you a better sense of height. It's a roasting pan so yes it will be on the taller side.


----------



## Zyxtmurf (Feb 5, 2022)

coxhaus said:


> Do you think the lip will be high enough to be safe roasting bones?


 
From Matfer's site, the rim is 5/8". So the volume of the one you linked would be 3.8 liters (about a gallon).


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 5, 2022)

Zyxtmurf said:


> From Matfer's site, the rim is 5/8". So the volume of the one you linked would be 3.8 liters (about a gallon).


I think I might order one. Does anybody own one of these? Do you like it?


----------



## Justinv (Feb 6, 2022)

You are overthinking things. Get cheap aluminum sheet pans from your local restaurant supply shop and some expensive silicone parchment paper. Do not use cheap parchment (Quilon). Cleanup is easy and silicone parchment works great to high temperature. It will handle short broiling.


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 6, 2022)

Justinv said:


> You are overthinking things. Get cheap aluminum sheet pans from your local restaurant supply shop and some expensive silicone parchment paper. Do not use cheap parchment (Quilon). Cleanup is easy and silicone parchment works great to high temperature. It will handle short broiling.


This is what I currently do. I have sheet pans recommended on this site. The parchment paper makes for easy cleanup. I was just thinking I would like to try seasoned steel to keep the cleanup easy and maybe brown a little better. We roast vegies at least 2 to 3 times a week.

Has anybody used steel instead of aluminum?


----------



## McMan (Feb 6, 2022)

coxhaus said:


> Do they make Chicago square pizza pans that would work?


Detroit pizza is cooked in square pans.
Here's a link to a steel one. Maybe a little digging could get the size you need... This one is 14".








Detroit Style 10" x 14" Rectangular Steel Pizza Pan


Detroit style pizza panSteelRectangular10" x 14" x 2"




www.equippers.com


----------



## rmrf (Feb 6, 2022)

coxhaus said:


> brown a little better. We roast vegies at least 2 to 3 times a week.
> 
> Has anybody used steel instead of aluminum?



I'd recommend trying to season your al pans before spending any money. Just take some canola oil or other vegetable oil and rub a barely noticeable layer of oil onto the inside and outside of the pan with a paper towel and bake it in your oven at 450 for an hour per layer. Its really important to get it thin unless the seasoning with be spotty and bumpy. I made roasted sunchokes last night with a seasoned pan and the pieces released pretty easily.

If that doesn't give you improvements, another thing you can try is to get a baking steel. I noticed a huge improvement in browning when I place my sheet pans on my baking steels. I recommend Al bars instead of steel for weight saving though. People have recommended .5 in steel which corresponds to ~1.5 in Al in thermal capacity.


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 6, 2022)

McMan said:


> Detroit pizza is cooked in square pans.
> Here's a link to a steel one. Maybe a little digging could get the size you need... This one is 14".
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I am out of my lane on this one. I have never been to either. I knew somewhere up North they used square pizza pans. I have seen one before.


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 6, 2022)

rmrf said:


> I'd recommend trying to season your al pans before spending any money. Just take some canola oil or other vegetable oil and rub a barely noticeable layer of oil onto the inside and outside of the pan with a paper towel and bake it in your oven at 450 for an hour per layer. Its really important to get it thin unless the seasoning with be spotty and bumpy. I made roasted sunchokes last night with a seasoned pan and the pieces released pretty easily.
> 
> If that doesn't give you improvements, another thing you can try is to get a baking steel. I noticed a huge improvement in browning when I place my sheet pans on my baking steels. I recommend Al bars instead of steel for weight saving though. People have recommended .5 in steel which corresponds to ~1.5 in Al in thermal capacity.


I don't think I could sell my wife on a 1/2-inch piece of steel to go in the oven. It would be very heavy for an oven my size.

like this
1/2 Steel Pizza Baking Plate 1/2 Thick A36 Seasoned Steel | Etsy


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 6, 2022)

So, I found this. I wonder where Bluestar is made?
Amazon.com: 16 Inch Cast Iron Pizza Pan Round Griddle by StarBlue with FREE Silicone Handles and 30 Recipes Ebook– Pre-Seasoned Comal, Kitchen Essentials for Pizza Lovers, Baking, Grill, BBQ, Stove Oven Safe: Home & Kitchen

It weighs 11 pounds. Never mind it seems like it is really 15.4 pounds and not made in the US.

Lodge makes this. I think it is too heavy.
Amazon.com: Lodge Seasoned Cast Iron Skillet with 2 Loop Handles - 17 Inch Ergonomic Frying Pan: Home & Kitchen


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 6, 2022)

stringer said:


> What about something like this? Disclaimer: I haven't used one and I get no money if you click the link but damn @coxhaus now I probably need one too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just found this on debuyers site. This pan is not safe for above 400 degrees.  Steel has a tendency to warp unless it is thick. This is what I am worried about with steel sheet pans.
"



*MADE IN FRANCE*
*Flash Use - Less than 400℉ and less than 10 minutes

*FAQ*


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 6, 2022)

I think you're in a smaller town but do you have any fab shops near you?


----------



## stringer (Feb 6, 2022)

coxhaus said:


> I just found this on debuyers site. This pan is not safe for above 400 degrees. Steel has a tendency to warp unless it is thick. This is what I am worried about with steel sheet pans.
> "
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I would have never even thought about using steel. Which is what intrigued me to see what was out there at first. In commercial kitchens I've been in we use the thick aluminum roasting pans with handles on both sides. They are much lighter than comparable steel pans would be. And commercial ovens are big. And we mostly rely on high oven temps and high speed convection fans to do the browning, not pan contact with the food. As far as cleanup, I think seasoned aluminum is also best. You just scour it with a stainless steel scrubbie until it is shiny. So after thinking about it some, I'm uncertain what value carbon steel brings to roasting pans. I reserve the right to buy one to prove myself right though of course.


----------



## btbyrd (Feb 6, 2022)

Meh. I just use convection and very high heat and everything browns up fine.


----------



## Casaluz (Feb 6, 2022)

I own a Matfer black steel paella pan and it is absolutely fantastic. They are a bit more rustic than the DeBuyers, but they are built very well to last and at a good price. It is heavier and thicker than a traditional paella pan, which I think would be better for a pizza. the traditional ones are very thin and I do not think would hold enough heat capacity to provide a good crust for the pizza. Check it on the matfer website directly, and it will end up being a multi use pan for you, I think.


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 6, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I think you're in a smaller town but do you have any fab shops near you?


I can weld one no problem. I am not sure I can find A36 steel. I could build one with regular steel and burn it with a torch and then stone it smooth and clean which might work. 1/4 inch plate steel is cheap. It might be too heavy and I don't think my wife would use it.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 6, 2022)

coxhaus said:


> I can weld one no problem. I am not sure I can find A36 steel. I could build one with regular steel and burn it with a torch and then stone it smooth and clean which might work. 1/4 inch plate steel is cheap. It might be too heavy and I don't think my wife would use it.



Yeah I was just thinking some easy to come by mild steel whatever it might be. Probably be about the same a big cast iron pan huh? You think it needs to be a full 1/4" thick? I was thinking 1/8" but that might warp. I was just thinking it might make a fun project.

I guess in the end, if I really wanted to pursue this I'd just get the roasting pan.


----------



## stringer (Feb 6, 2022)

coxhaus said:


> I can weld one no problem. I am not sure I can find A36 steel. I could build one with regular steel and burn it with a torch and then stone it smooth and clean which might work. 1/4 inch plate steel is cheap. It might be too heavy and I don't think my wife would use it.


Restaurant supply half sheet pans and a stainless steel all-clad deep lasagna pan are what I use at home. I'm not sure what you gain by adding all the extra weight.


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 6, 2022)

Use a ceramic pizza stone instead of metal? They do come in rectangle shapes. And can like, you know, double as a pizza stone.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 6, 2022)

stringer said:


> Restaurant supply half sheet pans and a stainless steel all-clad deep lasagna pan are what I use at home. I'm not sure what you gain by adding all the extra weight.



Gotta agree. Other than just for a fun project, all things considered, I think you're better off with common options. I actually rarely even use a roasting pan for anything any more and do almost everything on sheet pans.


----------



## Rangen (Feb 6, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Gotta agree. Other than just for a fun project, all things considered, I think you're better off with common options. I actually rarely even use a roasting pan for anything any more and do almost everything on sheet pans.



Same. I've mostly given up on the high-sided roasting pan for roasting meats. I had one that came with a lid, and I still don't know what the lid was for. If I put the lid on, it became a steamer instead of a roaster.

However, I think I have some things to learn in this area. Following instructions on a thread here, I successfully and beautifully roasted a chicken nestling on root vegetables in a very high-sided oval Le Creuset pot. The essential instruction was to preheat the pot like crazy before putting everything in there. I think that rescued the sides from being browning-blockers.

Edit: I should point out that most of the time I roast on a half-sheet pan, there's a stainless steel mesh thingy that fits perfectly into it, and raises the thing I'm roasting off of the surface.


----------



## Justinv (Feb 6, 2022)

stringer said:


> Restaurant supply half sheet pans and a stainless steel all-clad deep lasagna pan are what I use at home. I'm not sure what you gain by adding all the extra weight.



Same here. I might differ from stringer by possibly having more sheet pans than knives however. I buy a box of precut half sheet parchment - 1000 sheets, and keep it on a shelf next to a stack of sheet pans. Most oven baked food goes on parchment. Something like roasted cauliflower or brussel sprouts may not require it but I still typically throw it on parchment.

I also use sheet pans more than roasting pans for nearly everything. I use all-clad skillets in the oven more often than roasting pans. If you want a big carbon steel pan for roasting vegetables, you could just buy a big skillet. It would serve double duty as a stovetop pan.

I have had steel sheet pans and recall they warped. I also no longer have them so they had no value to me. I’m completely happy with a stack of restaurant supply aluminum sheet pans. I don’t understand thick metal plates or pizza stones for use at home. As others said, crank up the heat or convection to brown. I’m not going to preheat an oven for an hour for a weekday dinner.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 7, 2022)

coxhaus said:


> I can weld one no problem. I am not sure I can find A36 steel. I could build one with regular steel and burn it with a torch and then stone it smooth and clean which might work. 1/4 inch plate steel is cheap. It might be too heavy and I don't think my wife would use it.


for a 14"x14" (i.e., pretty small) it would weigh over 30 pounds...


----------



## stringer (Feb 7, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Use a ceramic pizza stone instead of metal? They do come in rectangle shapes. And can like, you know, double as a pizza stone.



Gotta be careful with those. They can absorb fat over time and go rancid or catch on fire. You really shouldn't use them for much besides pizza and bread


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 8, 2022)

i have a 15" Matfer Paella pan that i have used to roast bone for my Vietnamese Pho experiment. it just fits into my oven.


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 8, 2022)

The Mafer Paella pan might be a good option. I have 17 inches to the back of my oven which would be my limiting factor.
Amazon.com: Matfer Bourgeat Black Steel Paella Pan, 15 3/4" : Home & Kitchen

What about the Lodge one? It looks like it has better handles and includes a lifetime warranty.
Amazon.com: Lodge Carbon Steel Skillet, Pre-Seasoned, 15-inch,Black: Lodge Paella Pan: Home & Kitchen
716VnazRqaS.pdf (media-amazon.com)


----------



## Dan- (Feb 8, 2022)

What you're looking for is still made with aluminum. You can even put these on the stovetop to deglaze afterward.


https://www.webstaurantstore.com/2709/baking-roasting-pans.html?vendor=Vollrath



Looks like Vollrath bought Lincoln Smallwares. Anyway, these are still the best. While you're at it, pick up some 13 ga open bead sheet pans.


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 8, 2022)

Dan- said:


> What you're looking for is still made with aluminum. You can even put these on the stovetop to deglaze afterward.
> 
> 
> https://www.webstaurantstore.com/2709/baking-roasting-pans.html?vendor=Vollrath
> ...


Are you thinking something like this?
Vollrath 68253 Wear-Ever 8.9375 Qt. Aluminum Baking and Roasting Pan with Handles - 22 7/8" x 13 1/2" x 2" (webstaurantstore.com)


----------



## Dan- (Feb 8, 2022)

This is what I use: https://www.webstaurantstore.com/vo...andles-17-5-8-x-11-3-4-x-2-7-16/92268257.html
It's half-sheet size, so it spans two burners on the stovetop. I throw it in the dishwasher to clean. I've had a couple of them for over 10 years now.

The full-sheet size is https://www.webstaurantstore.com/vo...an-with-handles-24-x-14-x-3-1-2/92268252.html but costs more than twice as much.


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 8, 2022)

Dan- said:


> This is what I use: https://www.webstaurantstore.com/vo...andles-17-5-8-x-11-3-4-x-2-7-16/92268257.html
> It's half-sheet size, so it spans two burners on the stovetop. I throw it in the dishwasher to clean. I've had a couple of them for over 10 years now.
> 
> The full-sheet size is https://www.webstaurantstore.com/vo...an-with-handles-24-x-14-x-3-1-2/92268252.html but costs more than twice as much.


I don't want the 3-inch sides on the full sheet. The half sheet sounds better. It looks fine for roasting bones. Will it take the 450-, 475-, and 500-degree temperatures in the oven?


----------



## Dan- (Feb 8, 2022)

Yes, I bought these specifically for roasting bones for brown stock. I also use one for steam for baking bread at 460 (throw boiling water in it) and as I mentioned before they can go directly on a gas burner stovetop to deglaze.


----------



## rmrf (Feb 8, 2022)

Dan- said:


> I also use one for steam for baking bread at 460 (throw boiling water in it)


As someone who bakes baguettes, I have some unsolicited advice about this. 

1. You can add bits of metal or broken pizza stone to make more steam. I've read volcanic rock is the best and steel chain also works pretty well. You can also avoid needing boiling water this way. Hot water from the tap in a wine bottle (reisling) works pretty well for me and I can get the oven door shut faster that way. About 1/4 to 1/5 a wine bottle works for me but ymmv. 

2. If your oven has a glass door, be very careful to not get water on the glass. I've broken a glass window before.

3. I highly recommend against putting the tray on the floor of your oven. I did that for less than a year and the thermal shock to the tray warped the aluminum to the point that the metal cracked and the tray would no longer hold water. I had to change the bottom panel of my oven. I haven't had the same problems since elevating the tray on a rack on the very bottom, leaving an air gap between the bottom of the oven and the tray. 

4. If you have two racks in the oven with half sheets on both and your steam tray below them all, the bottom rack will get more steam (better oven spring) than the top.

I'm really excited about these big aluminum roasting pans! I promised myself I wouldn't buy anymore baking equipment for at least another 6 months but I might break my promise...


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 9, 2022)

If you just want a simple, affordable and easy solution consider paella pans. They come in a lot of different sizes and thicknesses. Debuyer has them in several different lines. They don't make sheet pans to my knowledge, tho they do make a roasting pan - but it's pricey.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 9, 2022)

coxhaus said:


> The Mafer Paella pan might be a good option. I have 17 inches to the back of my oven which would be my limiting factor.
> Amazon.com: Matfer Bourgeat Black Steel Paella Pan, 15 3/4" : Home & Kitchen
> 
> What about the Lodge one? It looks like it has better handles and includes a lifetime warranty.
> ...


thats the one!! i think the price went up. i cant imagine needing any lifetime warranty on a carbon pan. if i break it, its me..not the pan. 

it fits in my BBQ grill. i sear fish with the pan set into a rocket hot propane grill. it works well, very well, and my kitchen and home doenst end up smelling like cooked fish.


----------

